# Dorico 4.3 is out! (now 4.3.10 maintenance update)



## zolhof (Nov 15, 2022)

Breaking the "updates on Wednesdays" tradition (hey, I'm not complaining), Dorico 4.3 was released on this beautiful Tuesday morning. Since Daniel is too polite to create a new thread, there we go. In what could easily be considered a whole .5 update, the Dorico team deserves some major praise for continuously pushing the boundaries of notation software. 46 pages of new features, fixes and improvements in the Version History.





Feels like Christmas morning! 🎄



🎄


----------



## sundrowned (Nov 15, 2022)

That's an impressive update. Thanks Dorico team.


----------



## fcw (Nov 15, 2022)

"Generate notes from chord symbols" may win the award for 'Most understated feature name', given the semi-unbelievable amount of stuff it seems to be doing.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 15, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> That's an impressive update. Thanks Dorico team.


Indeed! I'm going through the PDF and discovering all the "little" things, like this one:






Also, we now have dedicated key commands for the lower zone tabs and Key Editor tools. Massive QoL improvements! I went yolo and updated mid-project hehe

@Daniel S. please extend my gratitude to the team, you went far and beyond with this update. 🏆


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 15, 2022)

You're more than welcome! Nothing makes us happier than to know you are enjoying the features and improvements we've worked hard to bring you.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 15, 2022)

Already updated. Need to make my way through the videos but thank you for all your work and care @Daniel S.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 15, 2022)

Last one, promise:

View attachment 2022-11-15 11-54-37.mp4


Dude... tremolos with attack and release. No more Engraving mode shenanigans. My life expectancy went up about six months thanks to this one alone.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 15, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Last one, promise:
> 
> View attachment 2022-11-15 11-54-37.mp4
> 
> ...


Agreed. This is huge for me. Bloody composers and their cymbal rolls, trying to hide their lack of talent in joining sections together.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 15, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Breaking the "updates on Wednesdays" tradition (hey, I'm not complaining), Dorico 4.3 was released on this beautiful Tuesday morning. Since Daniel is too polite to create a new thread, there we go. In what could easily be considered a whole .5 update, the Dorico team deserves some major praise for continuously pushing the boundaries of notation software. 46 pages of new features, fixes and improvements in the Version History.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even know that the U could split note durations! I'm totally using that now!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 15, 2022)

Daryl said:


> Agreed. This is huge for me. Bloody composers and their cymbal rolls, trying to hide their lack of talent in joining sections together.


you joke but I've always thought this too... an easy crutch to bridge sections.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 15, 2022)

Daryl said:


> Agreed. This is huge for me. Bloody composers and their cymbal rolls, trying to hide their lack of talent in joining sections together.


Just learned from mr. Barron that you can type ///rel in the popover to save some time. 3rel works as well! The little things, man.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 15, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Just learned from mr. Barron that you can type ///rel in the popover to save some time. 3rel works as well! The little things, man.


Ooo...I hadn't got that far. I'm going to have to change my underwear in a moment.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 15, 2022)

Haven't yet actually tested the new features, but the Key Editor update looks almost breathtaking. Can't wait.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 15, 2022)

This and the prospect of NotePerformer 4 coming in Q1 of 2023 are making me very happy to be composing music these days.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 15, 2022)

The ability to save custom controller sets is huge. I use both Cubase and Studio one. Cubase has this, but despite calls for it Studio One has not yet worked it into their schedule. Now a notation program is ahead of them in this regard.


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

Dorico 4.3. "Can't do what a DAW can do" my arse!

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I didn't even know that the U could split note durations!


For those who don't like the way Dorico deals with notes as in a continuous flux: they can cut long notes at the barline, and then immediately after tie them!

Paolo


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 15, 2022)

ptram said:


> For those who don't like the way Dorico deals with notes as in a continuous flux: they can cut long notes at the barline, and then immediately after tie them!
> 
> Paolo


yeah I would use the U key for that not knowing you could also use it to divide note durations. Frigging brilliant!


----------



## benwiggy (Nov 15, 2022)

ptram said:


> For those who don't like the way Dorico deals with notes as in a continuous flux: they can cut long notes at the barline, and then immediately after tie them!


But that should almost never be necessary. You can add dynamics and other elements at any point within a tied note using the grid.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 15, 2022)

Makes me wonder if the new Key editor in Dorico will get ported over to Cubase?


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 15, 2022)

No, it won't, but the Cubase team are certainly interested in a couple of the things that we've added in Dorico 4.3 that aren't currently available in Cubase's Key Editor.


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

HIDE NOTEHEADS!!!

(Drooling…)


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

benwiggy said:


> But that should almost never be necessary. You can add dynamics and other elements at any point within a tied note using the grid.


Yes, but for someone it seems that that cursed barline must absolutely end the note duration! Here is a workaround to make them feel better, if the Dorico way is causing so many problems in calculating the note duration!

Paolo


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 15, 2022)

Is it now possible to hide a barline altogether?


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

TEMPO SYNC NOW TRANSMITTED!!!

Can't wait to try it with Dominus, whose syllable's duration depends on the Tempo; and VSL libraries, with glissandos varied by Tempo-synched time-stretching.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Is it now possible to hide a barline altogether?


Wasn't this already possible?

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

_Generate notes from chords_ is the dream of each Harmony course examinee! 

Paolo


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 15, 2022)

ptram said:


> Wasn't this already possible?
> 
> Paolo


Pretty sure that it wasn't. We get like 25 different barlines, but no invisible one. We technically should not need to, but it can be handy!


----------



## milford59 (Nov 15, 2022)

ptram said:


> _Generate notes from chords_ is the dream of each Harmony course examinee!
> 
> Paolo


Agreed - I want to learn how to use this feature.


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Pretty sure that it wasn't. We get like 25 different barlines, but no invisible one. We technically should not need to, but it can be handy!


Uhm. I wrote this more than two years ago. There should have been an invisible barline!






Paolo


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 15, 2022)

anything added related to note entry?


----------



## Lannister (Nov 15, 2022)

Unless I've missed a preference setting, is it not possible to use use the mouse scroll-wheel button to pan around in the Play window and Key Editor?


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 15, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> anything added related to note entry?


Yes, a new tool to split notes into shorter ones, the ability to set Force Durations to be sticky if you want, and a couple of other small things.


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 15, 2022)

Lannister said:


> is it not possible to use use the mouse scroll-wheel button to pan around in the Play window and Key Editor?


Yes, it should be. Scroll up and down to move up and down the piano roll, hold Shift to scroll left and right.


----------



## Lannister (Nov 15, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> Yes, it should be. Scroll up and down to move up and down the piano roll, hold Shift to scroll left and right.


I worded my question poorly I think. I meant panning around by clicking and holding the middle mouse button (which is mostly a secondary function of the scroll-wheel), as can be done in the cubase key editor.


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 15, 2022)

Aha, got you. No, that’s not something we have implemented at the moment.


----------



## Lannister (Nov 15, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> Aha, got you. No, that’s not something we have implemented *at the moment*.


Pretty please


----------



## sundrowned (Nov 15, 2022)

Lannister said:


> I worded my question poorly I think. I meant panning around by clicking and holding the middle mouse button (which is mostly a secondary function of the scroll-wheel), as can be done in the cubase key editor.


As a workaround it would probably be relatively easy to use a remapper to map the middle mouse button to the hand tool.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 15, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> Yes, a new tool to split notes into shorter ones, the ability to set Force Durations to be sticky if you want, and a couple of other small things.


This is a great feature. Sometimes it’s ideal to enter block chords to get a sense of harmonic motion but I always end up changing rhythmic figures so the players don’t fall asleep from boredom. This feature will save me a lot of time! I was messing around with it today and came up with the beginning of a new piece. So much fun!!


----------



## GainStaging (Nov 15, 2022)

is the midi note editing better than cubase in 4.3? I can't try cubase to compare anymore because my trial ran out. Plus, I have no crossgrade option for Dorico, so it'd be cheaper to buy cubase.


----------



## mducharme (Nov 15, 2022)

The key editor improvements look great, and when looking through the release notes, I found many engraving features I was hoping for. One thing I am still missing, compared to Cubase, is that there do not appear to be any curved line tools yet. I rarely use the straight line tool in Cubase and draw curves instead, especially for dynamics. This is continually getting closer to where it could potentially replace Cubase for me for some things.

I also would like to eventually see the ability to add custom instruments without having to resort to hacking XML files, to add things like Omnisphere synthesizer tracks, as well as audio tracks (unless this is going to be able to sync with Cubase somehow?).


----------



## Stillneon (Nov 16, 2022)

Updated to 4.3 (Elements). Think I'm missing something. If I have a two bar phrase of crochet length chords, then select all the chords and right click for the context menu: I don't have an option to generate chord symbols from the selected notes, only to generate notes from chord symbols. Am I doing something wrong?

Or is that a Pro feature?


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 16, 2022)

No, I'm afraid this is a mistake in the menu setup in Elements that we discovered yesterday. See here:






DORICO HALF PRICE NEXT WEEK !


Wow. Is all I can say. Ignore the music, it really doesn't matter, I was just smashing notes in to see how everything worked. I literally entered this from a clean templalte to having chords, notes, dynamics and entered in about 5 minutes. And it plays beautifully on SyStrPro! I'm sold...! I'm...




vi-control.net


----------



## PhilA (Nov 16, 2022)

@Daniel S. Sorry to ask this question but are there future plans to update or add as a paid for extension the sample library/player for Dorico on iPad. I bloody love the ability to work on the train and that it appears to seemlessly swap between my main libraries on the laptop and the microtonic(?) on the iPad but the lack of articulations and quality is a little sad. Of course maybe Noteperfomer will bring an iPad version out that works with Dorico seamlessly (then you don’t need to worry about it any more 😁)


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 16, 2022)

Right now Dorico for iPad is limited by the fact that the virtual instrument we are using, Microsonic, is really basic (it's not even velocity-sensitive). What we ideally need is to get the HALion platform running on iPad, which is (we think) technically possible but no small amount of work. This would benefit not only Dorico for iPad but also Cubasis as well. We're planning to look into this but we can't say for sure when it might become reality.


----------



## PhilA (Nov 16, 2022)

Thanks Daniel 👍🏻
Of course third parties need to bring their offering to the table too. iPad Pros have so much power now and even the lower powered ones are quite something (ram aside, but their memory management is very good)


----------



## ptram (Nov 16, 2022)

ptram said:


> TEMPO SYNC NOW TRANSMITTED!!!


Ouch. For now, it seems it only works with the initial tempo of a flow. There is promise of doing more in the future.

Paolo


----------



## dyross (Nov 16, 2022)

@Daniel S. congrats on the release!

I asked this a few months ago in the Dorico forum, but this forum is likely to be the one more interested in these features (i.e. making Dorico more usable as an almost DAW for sample instrument composers).

Since Dorico is really investing in the key editor, are you considering adding tools for drawing CC curves? Yes, you can play / draw them in manually, but having tools (like a bezier curve drawer) can help simplify the process.

EDIT: Looks like someone else asked this very question a few replies up.


----------



## ptram (Nov 16, 2022)

mducharme said:


> One thing I am still missing, compared to Cubase, is that there do not appear to be any curved line tools yet.


Couldn't the freehand pencil replace them?



mducharme said:


> I also would like to eventually see the ability to add custom instruments without having to resort to hacking XML files


You don't know how I'm missing it, as well…

Paolo


----------



## dyross (Nov 16, 2022)

ptram said:


> Couldn't the freehand pencil replace them?


Yes, but freehand-drawn curves are trickier to edit / get exactly right, especially if you're using a mouse / trackpad to draw.


----------



## mducharme (Nov 16, 2022)

dyross said:


> Yes, but freehand-drawn curves are trickier to edit / get exactly right, especially if you're using a mouse / trackpad to draw.


This, exactly. In many cases you want a very specific destination like CC1 = 66 or whatever, and maybe 67 is for whatever reason a lot louder than 66 in that library. If you end up curving too fast or too slowly, then you either have to redraw the entire thing from scratch, or live with an unnatural bump in the sound.


----------



## ptram (Nov 16, 2022)

mducharme said:


> In many cases you want a very specific destination


So, I wouldn't dislike an option to draw freehand, have Dorico automatically simplify the drawn curve and convert it to a Bézier curve, and then let us adjust the extreme points.

Paolo


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 17, 2022)

IMO a curve line tool for midi editing like in Cubase is a must have for fast and precise editing. In many cases I use it almost exclusively. Should be possible in Dorico to consider it seriously as an alternative.
And thank you Daniel for taking care so much here!


----------



## Al Maurice (Nov 17, 2022)

ptram said:


> So, I wouldn't dislike an option to draw freehand, have Dorico automatically simplify the drawn curve and convert it to a Bézier curve, and then let us adjust the extreme points.
> 
> Paolo



Pro tools has glide functionality to smooth off transitions in automation curves. So yes something like this is Cubendo and Dorico would be very handy.


----------



## Freudon33 (Nov 17, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> Right now Dorico for iPad is limited by the fact that the virtual instrument we are using, Microsonic, is really basic (it's not even velocity-sensitive). What we ideally need is to get the HALion platform running on iPad, which is (we think) technically possible but no small amount of work. This would benefit not only Dorico for iPad but also Cubasis as well. We're planning to look into this but we can't say for sure when it might become reality.


and when is it plugins with touchscreen?
I use the 14bit MIDI Sherlock Plugin which is an extraordinary Plugin that allows me to control all the functions and much more of Cubase with a lot of PLEs and LEs macros
Can we set up the same type of configuration with Dorico?


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 17, 2022)

I don’t think you can currently use the MIDI Sherlock plug-in with Dorico especially usefully, but we are definitely interested in making it easier to use the software with external software and hardware in future.


Freudon33 said:


> and when is it plugins with touchscreen?
> I use the 14bit MIDI Sherlock Plugin which is an extraordinary Plugin that allows me to control all the functions and much more of Cubase with a lot of PLEs and LEs macros
> Can we set up the same type of configuration with Dorico?


----------



## Freudon33 (Nov 17, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> I don’t think you can currently use the MIDI Sherlock plug-in with Dorico especially usefully, but we are definitely interested in making it easier to use the software with external software and hardware in future.


I was thinking of this in order to be able to quickly reach the slopes especially if there are a lot of them.
(it seems to me that Dorico has no track limit apart from the power of the configuration)
like for example the PLEs in Cubase
And I'm very interested in the Key editor
which for me would bring together the best of both worlds between a notation software and a daw
there is a bit the same principle but much less flexible and less successful in Sibelius with the Santiago Barx Graphical MIDI Tools Plugin
My only fear is to start from scratch with Dorico because I was used to Sibelius and also Protools then I discovered Cubase with its enormous possibilities and I tell myself that Dorico must be of the same stamp


----------



## mducharme (Nov 17, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> In many cases I use it almost exclusively.


Same here, I never use the straight line tool in Cubase, especially for dynamics and things like that. Real musical crescendos and diminuendos are rarely perfectly even throughout and normally follow a curve where the crescendo or diminuendo is faster in part of it than another part. I find the straight line tool gives robotic-sounding results.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 19, 2022)

@Daniel S. Congrats on an amazing release! Now that you have parallel 5ths and octaves as part of the chord generation intelligence, I'd love if it was possible to use that tech to "check" my own inputted voice-leading and harmonies. I believe Sibelius has a plugin that you can use to find any parallels - super helpful for those of us still learning. Thanks!


----------



## andyhy (Nov 20, 2022)

@Daniel S. Thank you for fixing the endpoint display when creating playback templates. I've made rather too many and the previous version of Dorico couldn't display them all, but 4.3 does. Great new features in 4.3. Well done Dorico team.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 29, 2022)

Really appreciate the new feature of controller automation presets with multiple lanes. It lets me create custom automation sets for different tasks, and I can see all pertinent automation at the same time with no extraneous lanes.

Thank you, Dorico team.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 6, 2022)

*4.3.10 maintenance update released*.

Among bug fixes, a few most welcome key editor improvements: new Cycle Lower Zone Panel key command (yes!); individual panel shortcuts close the lower zone when already open, which feels more intuitive; G and H zoom keys are now consistent with Cubase; and the piano roll flip to bring the next range of music into view during playback, rather than scrolling continuously.

Version History PDF


----------

